# Natural Bodybuilding



## grantmax89 (Aug 24, 2012)

This may be an all time controversial topic however I think its worth a talk about anyway.

I am fully aware that people in the public spotlight (on a general basis) are not natural - by this I mean Simeon Panda, Ulysses, Ryan Terry Etc.

What is also frustrating is that the "natural" competitions that are available are still flooded with individuals that are still not natural.

With so much misguided information to what is achievable natural - it begs that exact question ..... what sort of size and condition can an individual actually get to.

I do understand everyone is different and there are some genetic freaks out there...... but there must be limits - so post pics/ discuss..... find some examples of truly natural athletes (in good shape/condition)

on a side note, I don't know about you but it winds me up that the likes of Simeon Panda claim they are natty :angry:


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

grantmax89 said:


> This may be an all time controversial topic however I think its worth a talk about anyway.
> 
> I am fully aware that people in the public spotlight (on a general basis) are not natural - by this I mean Simeon Panda, Ulysses, Ryan Terry Etc.
> 
> ...


 Unless your gullible and naive everyone will know they are not natural.

Maybe its time you got on the gear, again no one will ever know whos truly drug free.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Eric helms is one of the truly natural athletes...(i feel). He competes in natty body building and has won shows. He is also a competitive power lifter. He is one of the leading nutrition experts in the WORLD.

This is him on stage...even if he does only have average genetics (remember his training and nutrition knowledge will be second to none), it gives you a real perspective...


----------



## grantmax89 (Aug 24, 2012)

Colin said:


> Unless your gullible and naive everyone will know they are not natural.
> 
> Maybe its time you got on the gear?


 Understandable - but all the little kiddies with their backward caps perched on the top of their heads and their "special edition" stringers - believe that is they take the same BCAA's and Protein and Simeon they will look like him - poor chaps I guess! ...

... As for me starting on gear, I do plan to but I am planning to compete in my first show naturally..... once I have done this, bring on the dark side.

I am just intrigued to see what can actually be achieved through a natural route.


----------



## grantmax89 (Aug 24, 2012)

Drogon said:


> Eric helms is one of the truly natural athletes...(i feel). He competes in natty body building and has won shows. He is also a competitive power lifter. He is one of the leading nutrition experts in the WORLD.
> 
> This is him on stage...even if he does only have average genetics (remember his training and nutrition knowledge will be second to none), it gives you a real perspective...


 very interesting - gives a great bit of perspective. :thumb


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Eric helms is one of the truly natural athletes...(i feel). He competes in natty body building and has won shows. He is also a competitive power lifter. He is one of the leading nutrition experts in the WORLD.
> 
> This is him on stage...even if he does only have average genetics (remember his training and nutrition knowledge will be second to none), it gives you a real perspective...


 Natty Ogus next to him


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Natty Ogus next to him


 you mean HALF natty


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Natty Ogus next to him


 I take the guy on the left is Eric Helms? looks like an average Joe rather than a bodybuilder


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

grantmax89 said:


> very interesting - gives a great bit of perspective. :thumb


 Indeed, I feel my back looks better than his already :lol:

Thank god I'm not natty


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

It's all just opinion and conjecture at the end of the day.

If you're making money from your physique through social media etc, or competing.. I think it's highly likely you're on something, regardless of your claims.


----------



## grantmax89 (Aug 24, 2012)

Ares said:


> It's all just opinion and conjecture at the end of the day.
> 
> If you're making money from your physique through social media etc, or competing.. I think it's highly likely you're on something, regardless of your claims.


 This is just my point - hence interested in examples of true natural athletes.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frank Medrano, I honestly believe he is natural, it's questionable in pics due to photoshopping but if you see him in videos you will see what I mean. No huge traps or capped delts or any other signs of androgen use. 5'9 and 73kg. Stays shredded most of the year but has a very strict diet (a vegan one at that) and does calisthenic workouts on a daily basis. I would say this look is within reach of a natural providing you have the body type for it.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Frank Medrano, I honestly believe he is natural, it's questionable in pics due to photoshopping but if you see him in videos you will see what I mean. No huge traps or capped delts or any other signs of androgen use. 5'9 and 73kg. Stays shredded most of the year but has a very strict diet (a vegan one at that) and does calisthenic workouts on a daily basis. I would say this look is within reach of a natural providing you have the body type for it.


 Hard to say for definite, but certainly in that pic yup....actually scratch that, just googled him and yeah in all his pics id believe it too :thumb


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Frank Medrano, I honestly believe he is natural, it's questionable in pics due to photoshopping but if you see him in videos you will see what I mean. No huge traps or capped delts or any other signs of androgen use. 5'9 and 73kg. Stays shredded most of the year but has a very strict diet (a vegan one at that) and does calisthenic workouts on a daily basis. I would say this look is within reach of a natural providing you have the body type for it.


 thats muscle size is easily achieveable natty, its the conditioning and having good strength year round that would throw doubts about being natty,

however i doubt he looks like the above in real life...


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

b0t13 said:


> thats muscle size is easily achieveable natty, its the conditioning and having good strength year round that would throw doubts about being natty,
> 
> however i doubt he looks like the above in real life...


 He does not, photoshopped to f**k. Look him up in videos and you will see what I mean. Standard interview mind.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Eric helms is one of the truly natural athletes...(i feel). He competes in natty body building and has won shows. He is also a competitive power lifter. He is one of the leading nutrition experts in the WORLD.
> 
> This is him on stage...even if he does only have average genetics (remember his training and nutrition knowledge will be second to none), it gives you a real perspective...


 If this guy is the best i could hope to achieve naturally then i better get on some gear as i have higher expectations than that :lol:


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

p.cullen said:


> If this guy is the best i could hope to achieve naturally then i better get on some gear as i have higher expectations than that :lol:


 The sad truth mate.

Get pinning


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

p.cullen said:


> If this guy is the best i could hope to achieve naturally then i better get on some gear as i have higher expectations than that :lol:


 Get pinning then son


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Jamie Alderton states he is natural. Now he has been lifting 15+ years so why would it not be possible naturally to do this?

Ryan Terry, Steve Cook, are these natural? If not, what are your reasons for thinking this?

To be honest though, I don't care whether they are or not but it isn't good for general public who think they are able to potentially achieve what they look like naturally.


----------



## HornyGoat (Jun 26, 2015)

Christian Guzman?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

rsd147 said:


> Jamie Alderton states he is natural. Now he has been lifting 15+ years so why would it not be possible naturally to do this?
> 
> *Ryan Terry, Steve Cook*, are these natural? If not, what are your reasons for thinking this?
> 
> To be honest though, I don't care whether they are or not but it isn't good for general public who think they are able to potentially achieve what they look like naturally.


 Lol.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Drogon said:


> Lol.


 ??? Good response


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


>


 durianrider ?


----------

